# Ford 1620 4x4 Issues



## Gibster (Sep 4, 2018)

I recently bought a Ford 1620 4x4 at auction (probably a mistake) with 1690 hours. The engine runs good and the transmission seems to work as it should. The only issues that I am really having is that when I engage the 4x4, it dis-engages a couple seconds after I start to move. I changed the hydraulic fluid and filter today but it still does the same thing. It almost acts like it's not fully engaged. But the lever is as far back as it will go. Does anyone know if the lever is keyed to the shaft or can it be adjusted to get a little more travel. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My John Deere was doing the opposite and wouldn't disengage from 4 wheel drive. On mine, it was a matter of adjustment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm glad to see the members are already helping. Keep us posted on your findings so far. Here is a link to Messick's parts breakdown which is identical to the Ford list. 
https://www.messicks.com/nhc/55592
It may help you see what you are dealing with. I would suggest you obtain the operator's and service manual for your tractor from Amazon or Ebay. The service manual should give you useful information to repair.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gibster, welcome to the tractor forum. 

The 4WD shift lever has detents that hold it into position. If it is popping out of the "engaged" position, the detent is not holding.....or you may have bigger problems $$$$. Get a shop/service manual for your tractor before diving into this problem. 

Will a bungee cord hold the 4WD lever in position???


----------



## Gibster (Sep 4, 2018)

I can reach down and hold it in position, but you can feel it trying to pop out. I didn't want to risk damaging anything internally by holding it in place. I gather that the detents that hold it on position are internal in the housing? Would I be able to take the top cover off the transmission to see the detents?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I don't think that you have a detent problem. If you can feel it trying to pop out of 4WD, that force you feel will probably overcome the detent and cause it to pop out. I suspect that you have a broken tooth on a gear internally, causing you to periodically 'feel' it trying to pop out. Do you hear a periodic "clunk" as the gears turn??


----------



## Gibster (Sep 4, 2018)

I do hear a clunk when it is trying to pop out of the detent. I went home at lunch and took another look from underneath. I was able to reach around to move the lever and found that when moving it backwards to engage the 4x4, I couldn't hear or feel the detent engage. But when I move the lever back forward to disengage it, I can both hear and feel it engage the detent. I didn't see anything that would be keeping the lever from going all the way back, but looking at the slot the lever goes through on the floorboard, it looks like it should be able to go back about another 1/2-inch before contacting the back of the slot.


----------



## Gibster (Sep 4, 2018)

More info - I pulled the floor board to see if it was interfering with the lever going into the detent. It is now going all the way into the detent based on what I hear and feel when moving the lever back. But, unfortunately, it still pops out of the detent when driving it. So I take it that the tractor will need to be split to see what is broken/worn internally. I haven't ever split a tractor before so not sure what I will be getting into or what to look for once I have access to the inside. If I pull the top cover off the transmission, it looks like I should be able to see the shaft going through the housing and maybe the gears. I'm sure to replace anything, it will need to be split, but at least I may be able to see what the issues are. Thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will want the repair manual if you plan on removing the top of the transmission. Pay close attention to the shift fork, it tends to get bent such the gear will not fully engage if an operator slams it into four wheel drive while the tractor is moving.

Try and locate parts before you split the tractor. I believe the gears in the front transmission have been discontinued by New Holland for quite some time. You may need to contact the European branch of Shibaura for parts: https://www.shibaura.com/


----------



## Gibster (Sep 4, 2018)

I appreciate the info and advice. Just came out from under it, again and I'm pretty sure that it is in the transmission at this point. I engaged the 4x4 with the tractor not running and used some vise grips to try to rotate the front driveshaft. I can feel it slipping as I try to turn it and the noise is coming from the front of the transmission.
There is a 2-part set of manuals on eBay for $69.97. Is this a fair price or is there somewhere that I could get them cheaper?
Will it do any more damage to run the tractor as long as I don't try to engage the 4x4? I'm thinking the repair will be a winter project.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like a reasonable price for the manuals. Running in two wheel drive with the front disengaged will do no further damage.


----------



## Gibster (Sep 4, 2018)

Well, I pulled the top off the transmission to see what I may be able to see inside and I found the problem. The gear that the fork slides to engage the 4x4 and the gear that it engages is chewed up pretty bad. (see pictures).
I know that I will need to split the tractor to do this, but has anyone been inside one of these transmissions to let me know if there are special tools that I will need to replace these gears? 
Any idea where I may be able to get them? I don't know if a dealer can still get these or not. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

See my earlier post, that is how I get parts for US discontinued Shibaura built Fords that have been discontinued by New Holland.


----------

